# Is this insect bad?



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

Found what looks like a grasshopper in my vivarium. I removed it, but do I have to worry about it?


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a really cool bug to find in your vivarium. It's definitely some kind of juvenile grasshopper/cricket/katydid and it might have eaten some of your plants so probably best removed. It's too small to have laid any eggs in there that you need to worry about but if it hatched out from eggs in some moss or anything like that then there could me more in there.


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

I felt bad squishing him, did look pretty cool. Might have left him if I had frogs in the tank, but it's currently unoccupied.


----------



## XxFrogxX (Mar 12, 2019)

Vargoje3 said:


> I felt bad squishing him, did look pretty cool. Might have left him if I had frogs in the tank, but it's currently unoccupied.


Imo you should have released the insect, if it is native to your area.


----------



## E.Shell (Aug 27, 2020)

Gonna be 17oF here tonight, he's probably better off squished than released...


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Wikipedia tells me there are 6,400 species of katydids. By the time I confirmed that one is a native species, it would be dead of old age.

Kind of a joke. Kind of not. Best not to release anything, live or dead, that's been in a viv.


----------

